
Show HN: stup – save, access and organize daily notes in the shell - laz_arus
https://github.com/iridakos/stup
======
laz_arus
You can find an introduction post on my blog here:

[https://iridakos.com/programming/2020/04/20/stup-cli-
notes](https://iridakos.com/programming/2020/04/20/stup-cli-notes)

